# The Bates Motel



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

I have the psycho mansion kit in HO i want to put in the bates motel any suggestions on kits or should i just try to build it from Wood and extra parts i have. It dosn't have to be exact just fit in with my creepy scene i am making for an empty part of the RR. Atho i am thinking of trying to make the neon sign my self


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Preiser makes a cool "Grim Reaper" figure that would look nifty in the back yard.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Is this what you have? Or would this be what you want?

http://www.autoworldstore.com/Polar_Lights_Bates_Mansion_from_Psycho_1_87_Scale_p/pol834.htm


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

big ed said:


> Is this what you have? Or would this be what you want?
> 
> http://www.autoworldstore.com/Polar_Lights_Bates_Mansion_from_Psycho_1_87_Scale_p/pol834.htm


Yes that is what i have!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

britblad said:


> I have the psycho mansion kit in HO i want to put in the bates motel any suggestions on kits or should i just try to build it from Wood and extra parts i have.


If you have it already, I don't understand what kind of kit you are asking for, or what you are trying to make out of wood?


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

The mansion and the motel are two separate buildings.


----------



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

Check out http://www.ebay.com/itm/27146262755...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=271462627556&_rdc=1 Its the Plasticville Motel its a good start. Did you start the build on the Mansion kit I have the same kit but did not start mine yet.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Cool, I love the idea. Take pictures along the way. Anyone happen to watch the TV show, it's not bad. You could get ideas from it.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Love the show. I never miss an episode.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hutch said:


> The mansion and the motel are two separate buildings.


Ah....Yes, it has been so long since I watched the movie I forgot.

I would go with a kit then.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sjm9911 said:


> Cool, I love the idea. Take pictures along the way. Anyone happen to watch the TV show, it's not bad. You could get ideas from it.


What TV show?


----------



## Just-a-Guy (Feb 11, 2013)

big ed said:


> What TV show?


That's what I was wondering...


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

TV show here http://m.imdb.com/title/tt2188671/
Its Norman Bates as a teen, set modern day. Good idea for a show.


----------



## Jim 68cuda (Apr 23, 2014)

The Sunset Motel by Blair-line would go well with the mansion to recreate the motel in Psyco.


----------



## 3deuce (Apr 26, 2014)

I have to get me that hotel. Love it.


----------

